# Nox Arcana Music



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Do any of you know which Nox Arcana album this music is from?, I really like this mucic and want to get the CD, but I don't have any info about it other than it's Nox Arcana.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdgMJ7WtdYk


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That song is "Nevermore", off of _Shadow of the Raven_.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, Garthgoyle. Nox Arcana has a lot of CDs. Now I have a starting point.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You're welcome, Pumpkinhead625. You picked a _very_ good 'starting point' I think that album is among their best, which is saying alot.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Nox Arcana has great ambiant music to be used in a haunt.


----------

